# Theraband Tan Tube



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

lately i've been shooting alot of bbs. the low cost, low power, convenience, and challenge of shooting them makes for a daily addiction. i usually use a super light chained band setup on my ringed shooters or half inch wide tb black bands on a small natural. the 2x2x2 #32 chains are cheap, easy to make, and shoot plenty fast for my purposes. the tb black bands are super fast, but take a while longer to make. however, neither of these band setups last very long. so, I've been looking for some really small tubes. thera band tan tube rubber has caught my eye. does anyone know exactly what diameter they are? how to they compare to chinese 2040 rubber. 
thanks for any help,
Colt T


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Look for fishing pole elastic


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

where can you get thera tube tan?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I use it a bit, but I can't help you with the details you are looking for since I have never used 2040, and I have no way to measure it. Tan tube is super stretchy and surprisingly strong and fast, still I use it for smaller size bb's.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i'll look into the fishing pole elastic. seems like that would be very small. can anyone give me a ball park measurement on the diameter of the thera tan? is it larger or smaller than a .177 bb?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Colt,

Never compared the tan thin theratubes to the dankung tubes cos I dont use the dankung tubes..

However.. I have used tan thin theratubes multistrand about 4 per side (8 strands) very fast and hard hitting good with heavy ammo or smaller 7/16 and 1/2 inch steelies.

You can use the doubles two per side and make a great target shooter, these are long lasting too..

I made a slingshot for my nephew with these and it lasted him 6 months regular use..

Nico


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

just ordered 5 meters of some 2mm latex rod elastic. as well as some 1/8"x1/16" latex tubing instead of the tan thera tube. we'll see how it works.thanks for the advice guys.


----------

